# Circuito para extraer la voz en el cable del telefono



## black_flowers (Dic 26, 2006)

hola, q, tal.

tengo un circuito para grabar la voz desde la línea de telefono. El circuito tiene dos terminales de entrada (lo adjunto abajo) donde especifica entrada de línea. Pero no pone cuales son los cables correspondientes ni las polaridades? (bueno los cables creo que sólo hay dos y lo de las polaridades a lo mejor es que es indiferente)

alguien me podría echar una mano?


----------



## capitanp (Dic 26, 2006)

y cual es la pregunta?


----------



## black_flowers (Dic 26, 2006)

pues la pregunta es cuales son los cables de linea (es decir los colores) y a donde van por ejemplo: el rojo al condensador, el azul al diodo.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 26, 2006)

es indiferente


----------



## black_flowers (Dic 27, 2006)

GRACIAS


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Ene 16, 2007)

alguien podria decir si este circuito le a funcionado???
saludos


----------



## martinocho (Abr 17, 2009)

yo lo he probado el circuito
y no funciona en lo mas minimo

luego averigue, y me dijieron que este circuito es unicamente un inversor de señal. no sirve para extraer audio ni nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2009)

La línea telefónica tiene 50V en el "tono" y 90 o 100V durante la "llamada", ese circuito SI anda y está diseñado para evitar esos picos de tensión y debe ir conectado a una entrada de MICRÓFONO. Los dos de la izquierda a la línea telefónica , probando de invertirlos para menor zumbido (las líneas telefónicas tienen un neutro)

Si conectan un parlante o un audífono a la línea telefónica , primero que hace ruido cómo cuando se conecta o descuelga otro teléfono y segundo queda la línea "tomada" o sea el equivalente a un teléfono descolgado. Con éste circuito eso no pasa!

Lo único que se puede conectar directamente a la línea telefónica , son los audífonos de cristal . . .  que ya no existen   !

Suerte!


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 18, 2009)

Funciona. Debes conectar los cables de "línea" a los respectivos cables del teléfono, y los de salida a un mini-plug telefónico que va a la entrada Mic del grabador. Con un grabador de cassettes funciona siempre, porque es "flotante"; con una Compu a veces hay que andar invirtiendo los cables (4 posibilidades en total) hasta encontrar la posición sin zumbidos o interferencias por mala elección de la toma de masa o tierra. Abrazo.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 18, 2009)

Si conectais un simple altavoz (superior a los 8 ohms va de cine, vale uno de un teléfono viejo gondola o eraldo) en serie con un condendador de 0,1uF en paralelo con la linea telefónica que haya una conversación se escucha con toda claridad.
Así de simple.
El condensador es para que elimine la componente continua del circuito y no se eschuche el chasquido cuando te conectas. 
Ojo! hacer esto es ilegal si no es notificado.


----------

